# Moose eludes capture in Pasco rail yard



## CHamilton (Sep 10, 2014)

Moose eludes capture in Pasco rail yard Sunday


> A moose dodged railroad workers and law enforcement officials for more than two hours Sunday morning in the Pasco rail yard, said Gus Melonas, spokesman for BNSF Railway.
> 
> A BNSF mechanical worker saw the moose run across a railroad utility road about 9:30 a.m., Melonas said. The animal, estimated to weigh about 700 pounds, was a bull with antlers....
> 
> It took until about noon to get the animal to run across Highway 395 into a corn field, where it was last seen.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Sep 10, 2014)

Moose on the loose!


----------



## JayPea (Sep 10, 2014)

On my recent Amtrak trip that included amongst other things three days in Yellowstone, we spent one day in the Tetons for the express purpose of wanting to see a moose. No such luck. We traveled all over and no moose. So last Sunday, while on a drive about five miles from my home, I see this:


Here I am riding all over Yellowstone and the Grand Tetons in prime moose territory and never see one. And then I see one five miles from home. Rather ironic, I thought!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2014)

"...No matter where you roam, there's no place like home..." 

I hoped to see lots of Moose (Meece? Mooses?) when I rode the Canadian last Feb. but all we saw were Elk, Longhorn Sheep and Lots of Birds which surprised me because it was so Cold and the Snow was so Deep! The Elk and Sheep were eating on the tracks since they were cleared and grass was still growing between the rails! I thought Northern Birds went South in the Winter???!!! :giggle:


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Sep 11, 2014)

I always loved the talking moose.


----------



## trainman74 (Sep 11, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I always loved the talking moose.


Clark Griswold didn't like it as much.


----------

